# Popcorn in pigeon feed



## poehlno (Jul 5, 2011)

Does anyone know about popcorn in pigeon feed. Is there a difference between popcorn and feed corn. Was thinking about adding some popcorn to pigeon feed without court.
Thank you
Norm


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I like popcorn, so do my birds...it is smaller and easier for them to eat.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Popcorn is great...The babies learn to eat it fast,and they don`t choke on it,like the very large corn in most feeds....I only feed my birds popcorn in their mix....I never feed large corn,or even small yellow corn etc.....Alamo


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If you go to Frank McLaughlin's web site he says not to use pop corn cause it takes to much water to break down and its harder on there system to absorb it. So I don't use it during the race season, but as long as you have grit and plenty of water, it hasn't killed any of my birds yet.
Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> If you go to Frank McLaughlin's web site he says not to use pop corn cause it takes to much water to break down and its harder on there system to absorb it. So I don't use it during the race season, but as long as you have grit and plenty of water, it hasn't killed any of my birds yet.
> Dave


That makes sense, it is harder than the small yellow corn.. mine seem to eat it more readily also though. I do think I read someplace that the popcorn is not as nutrtious, but I think it is not that much to worry about.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Popcorn has a little bit less protien and fat. When I get pigeon mixes I prefer the kind with popcorn in it than dent corn. I have more than just homing pigeons so it doesn't get wasted as much as bigger kernels.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I've heard that popcorn is less likely to cause scratches on the birds' throats than cracked corn or larger bits of corn. Either way my ringnecks can only fit popcorn in their mouths and not much bigger. They sure like it in the winter.


----------



## mncanary (Jul 15, 2011)

Popcorn has no Vitamin A. Yellow corn does have Vitamin A. Pigeons on a grain diet get a lot of their Vitamin A from yellow corn.

Dave


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Popcorn IS CORN folks....It is the kernals on the pointy end of a KOB of CORN....How in the world can the rest of the cob`s kernals have vitamin A,and not the small kernals called POPCORN ????????? I started using POPCORN only,when I seen a video of one of the best European YB flyers,and OB`s also,who fed his birds ONLY POPCORN in his mix....I have birds that have scored in 500 & 600 mile races,that were flying with POPCORN in their crops....52nd place out of 1205 Birds from 5 states on POPCORN...Stop telling NEW pigeon people that POPCORN is no good...You are giving false information.....Alamo


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Pop corn is not just the little kernel on the end of the cob, try growing pop corn it is the whole cob. And no this is not false info.
Dave


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah popcorn is definetly different to other varieties of corn.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> Pop corn is not just the little kernel on the end of the cob, try growing pop corn it is the whole cob. And no this is not false info.
> Dave


Yeah, you can even buy whole cobs of popcorn marketed for parrot treats at the pet store.


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

I have fed mixed grain with popcorn for years with no problem to my rollers. They cannot swallow larger kernels of field corn. They do well and gobble it down quickly. Corn is corn, big or small, like chicken is chicken, bantam or full size. Feed a good variety of grain/seeds to your pigeons.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I apoligise.....Being from NYC originally,I have never seen a Popcorn field,or a cob of Popcorn...I always assumed it came from the very small kernals of a cob of Corn....Never the less,I beleive ALL major feed brands carry Popcorn mixes,for RACING PIGEONS.....They say you should feed extra CORN for the longer races...I do...I feed extra Popcorn....I had #7833 DCWFC score 52nd @ 500 miles,and 136th @ 600 miles 2 weeks later....Flying against 1200 to 1400 birds on Popcorn....Alamo


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Alamo said:


> I apoligise.....Being from NYC originally,I have never seen a Popcorn field,or a cob of Popcorn...I always assumed it came from the very small kernals of a cob of Corn....Never the less,I beleive ALL major feed brands carry Popcorn mixes,for RACING PIGEONS.....They say you should feed extra CORN for the longer races...I do...I feed extra Popcorn....I had #7833 DCWFC score 52nd @ 500 miles,and 136th @ 600 miles 2 weeks later....Flying against 1200 to 1400 birds on Popcorn....Alamo


Yeah, it's actually kind of fun to watch it pop on the cob lol


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Popcorn is great for pigeons as long as you don't pop it.


----------



## rollerdoneks (Jan 20, 2012)

*popcorn vs. Field or whole corn*

Get it out of your head. Small Morning Doves in the wild have no problem with eating Whole Corn etc.
If the pigeons are only fed once of twice a day and are only given enough feed that makes them eat it all up fast. For sure the ones that "eat the fastest get the mostest" and that is the Big Choking Whole Corn that they will greedily eat first. Think about it!
Most USA Whole Field Corn (I Think over 80%) is the GMO variety. There are many problems related to this. (Planned Infertility) Same goes for Soy Beans.

Popcorn on the other hand as far as I know isn't GMO yet. Now my birds for safety reasons only get Popcorn in their feed mix.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I get my Popcorn at Sam`s Club...50lbs about $17.00 a bag...Human grade !!!!! Alamo


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Alamo said:


> I get my Popcorn at Sam`s Club...50lbs about $17.00 a bag...Human grade !!!!! Alamo


I us the same stuff, The birds don't get all of it, I have to have some for movie night.
dave


----------



## mncanary (Jul 15, 2011)

Corn is not corn, and popcorn is different from yellow corn. If you look up the nutrition in different types of corn, you'll find that popcorn doesn't have vitamin A, and yellow corn does have vitamin A.

People who are successful with their birds are doing everything right. Even though it is different from what other's are doing. It is interesting to figure out how a program is working.

If you feed only popcorn (and I'm not asking this in a threatening way!) do you also feed vitamins added to their feed or water? If your birds are doing well, they must be getting vitamin A somehow.

A lot of mixes have grain sorghum (milo) in them, but from what I've been able to find there is very little vitamin A in milo.

Dave


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

I feed popcorn and my birds do good on it.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I use a commercial mix,which has 3 different peas,brown rice,buckwheat,hard red wheat,*****/milo,barley,safflower,millet,flax,hemp,canary,and popcorn.....I do give my birds a little vitamins now and then....Maybe once a week or so....Alamo


----------

